# Santiago Art Previews



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are four art pieces for your delight and delectation.


----------



## Zinovia (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking good, thanks for the preview!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad you like it! Here's another just for you!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's a new piece.


----------



## Zinovia (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the use of light and the watercolor style, but the figures seem to be a bit dark.  This may be exaggerated when you go to print (from my own experience) so do some test runs.  The city space port scene is cool. It looks like a wretched hive of scum and villainy, perfect for a gritty frontier.


----------



## malcolm_n (Mar 12, 2011)

Dude, the art is absolutely awesome looking so far!  I agree it may see trouble if you decide to print (I know I'd pick up copies).   Cannot wait for this...


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 12, 2011)

Theoretically, whoever winds up doing the layout will be wise and canny enough to lighten up the images so they stand a better chance of printing all right.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 12, 2011)

Marius Delphus said:


> Theoretically, whoever winds up doing the layout will be wise and canny enough to lighten up the images so they stand a better chance of printing all right.




If only I knew a wise and canny layout designer!


----------



## malcolm_n (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah, lol.  I c wat u did thar.   Sorry, just woke up and felt like speaking with my dumb voice.


----------

